# Aqua Salt



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

Hey all,
I was at my fiance's parents house yesterday and her dad has a large koi pond. I got some salt that he uses for the fish and i was just wondering if this kind of salt would be ok for me to use in my home aquarium? heres a pic of some of the grains:
http://pics.montypics.com/oburi/2003-07-14...02_IM000560.jpg

im going to do a 1 tblspoon/10g measurement. I am only trying to quicken the healing process for my tailess piranha.

thanks!!
oburi


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

anyone?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

All rock salts look similar. So unfortunately, a pic really doesn't help much. Look at the container or bag. If it says "pure salt", 99.9% NaCl, or "no additives"... it should be fine.


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

thank you don, i remeber it said 99.9% something, and it also said water soft or somthing. Well i already added it yesterday, taking somewhat of a risk. but i woke up this morning and no floating fish so i guess its all good.

thanks

oburi


----------

